# Hello from NC



## bekkilyn (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm just getting back into MA as of two weeks ago with Tai Chi (Yang) and Kung Fu (mostly Wing Chun) and of course had to find a good forum or two. Many years ago, I took some Karate (can't recall the style) and a bit of Aikido. MT initially attracted me when I stumbled across the MT women's forum and so I eventually registered and then lurked for a few days.

I'll probably still end up lurking a good bit simply because I'm working full time, taking classes for an MBA, spend an hour or two most days doing exercise, and so I end up mostly reading posts rather than writing them.

Still, I figured I'd give a shout out and will probably post something every now and again.

In my lurking, I've noticed a large number of people with "Closed Account" and "Banned User" under their names, and it has me a bit worried that if I don't post enough, the forum powers-that-be may decide I no longer exist and will shut me down. Even so, here I am and happy to be here.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to meet you


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome!  I have kinfolk in the Triangle, nice to see another Tarheel on board!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings and salutations! How's the weather up there in North Caki-Lacky?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

Salutations from Greensboro, NC!!!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bekkilyn (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of these wonderful greetings! It is definitely a pleasure to be here.

Carol, I am in the Triangle area, so your kinfolk could be right next door. 

Okay...I saw HKPhooey's avatar and of course the username, and I just have say that I LOVE Hong Kong Phooey. He was actually an influence on me in having gotten into martial arts in the first place, even if what I took ended up being Karate and not any form of Kung Fu when I finally did get to take something.

Still, when I was like 3 or 4 years old, I would put on this ratty red bath robe that had belonged to my brother and would pretend to be Hong Kong Phooey. I put a homemade cover on a small book so that I'd have my own Hong Kong Book of Kung Fu. I colored it all black with a black crayon and added the title with the gold crayon. I had long hair and would put it in two ponytails on the sides so they would be like HKP's ears. I may have even made a mask, but I can't remember.

I haven't seen that cartoon in forever and ever, but it had definitely been my favorite at the time!


----------



## just2kicku (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it!


----------

